# My tip sign experience so far....



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I put up a couple signs a week ago, and have since made nearly 100 trips. I have gotten 1 tip, of $2.

Now, I will say this, "most" of my driving has been at night, and I can barely / rarely see the signs myself... So it would be hard for me to expect the pax too. Of course even if if they did catch a glimpse of it when driving under a street light, it is probably too easy for them to act like they didn't see it....

So next, I'm going to get one of those large plastic cups, with like a lime green plastic lid, cut a slot in the lid, then label it "Your tips are appreciated" .... and put it in the back opening of my center console...... Then, I have this really bright led headlight, that I can use with rechargeable AAA's, which I will turn on, and place in the bottom of the cup. Should glow like a jack-o-lantern  lol

Will report back....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Good luck, I hope it generates some additional cash for you!


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

After driving on and off for about 2 months with one $4 tip I decided to up my game by adding a tip sign. I created my own and used a photo of my three very cute dogs.

The first night I go from no tips on average to tips of $4, $1, $5, $4 etc. at the end of same night I decide to check the back seat while refueling and find a $20 between the seat and the door and $4 folded up stuffed between the back seats. *I now obsessively check my magic back seat for cash*

It hasn't happened quite like that again but I did get a $10 'this is for your doggies' yesterday.

The tip sign is also a good conversation starter. One girl asked me if they were, in fact, my dogs, or just some random dogs. That was good for a laugh.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Get a good tip sign. I got a cheap one for 10 bucks but Steve and others with fancier tip signs seem to get more tips so I am thinking of upgrading. Once they pay for themselves it's all house money from there!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Get a good tip sign. I got a cheap one for 10 bucks but Steve and others with fancier tip signs seem to get more tips so I am thinking of upgrading. Once they pay for themselves it's all house money from there!


It's the future and definitely worth it, but get an Android tablet, they're just so much easier to work with than iPads!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It's the future and definitely worth it, but get an Android tablet, they're just so much easier to work with than iPads!


Cheaper too!


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

60 rides and I got tipped $10, $20 and $4... $34 total


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

steveK2016 and I have been doing very well, here is my earning statement for this last month just from Square. I get 3 times that in cash BTW. So the electronic tip signs definitely work better than the little cards. The cash part is just what I have left over, I've spent a lot.


----------



## Lwill21 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> steveK2016 and I have been doing very well, here is my earning statement for this last month just from Square. I get 3 times that in cash BTW. So the electronic tip signs definitely work better than the little cards. The cash part is just what I have left over, I've spent a lot.
> 
> View attachment 96233
> 
> ...


What electronic tip sign is it that you use?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lwill21 said:


> What electronic tip sign is it that you use?


100% Custom builds using Square as the credit card processing.

*Tips: Android Tablet Tipping Sign*


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> I put up a couple signs a week ago, and have since made nearly 100 trips. I have gotten 1 tip, of $2.
> 
> Now, I will say this, "most" of my driving has been at night, and I can barely / rarely see the signs myself... So it would be hard for me to expect the pax too. Of course even if if they did catch a glimpse of it when driving under a street light, it is probably too easy for them to act like they didn't see it....
> 
> ...


I have a couple signs that I keep in rotation that have served me well. One says "Uber: Get tips or die trying" and the other is You wouldn't download a car, tips are appreciated"


----------

